# Dungeon Tiles - Photos



## Thanee

Hiya!

I've made photos from my recently acquired Dungeon Tiles, so I still know what tiles are in what set later. 

Since these are rather useful to see what's in there, I'll attach the photos in the following posts here.

They are deliberately small, so they are unsuitable for printing. 


To find any future sets posted in this thread more easily, I'll link to them here.

DT1-7

DT1 Dungeon Tiles
DT2 Arcane Corridors
DT3 Hidden Crypts
DT4 Ruins of the Wild
DT5 Lost Caverns of the Underdark
DT6 Dire Tombs
DT7 Fane of the Forgotten Gods

DU1-7

DU1 Halls of the Giant Kings
DU2 Streets of Shadow
DU3 Caves of Carnage
DU4 Arcane Towers
DU5 Sinister Woods
DU6 Harrowing Halls
DU7 Desert of Athas

DN1-7

DN1 Caverns of Icewind Dale
DN2 The Witchlight Fens
DN3 Shadowghast Manor (pictures not done yet)
DN4 Cathedral of Chaos (Mar 2012)
DN5 The Urban Underdark (Jun 2012)
DN6 Castle Grimstead (Sep 2012)
DN7 Ruins of War (Nov 2012)

MASTER SETS

Dungeon Tiles Master Set - The Dungeon
Dungeon Tiles Master Set - The City
Dungeon Tiles Master Set - The Wilderness

EXTRAS

Starter Set
Free RPG Day 2009 - Khyber's Harvest

[SBLOCK=RPGA DM Rewards 2009]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SBLOCK]

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

DT1 Dungeon Tiles


----------



## Thanee

DT2 Arcane Corridors


----------



## Thanee

DT3 Hidden Crypts


----------



## Thanee

DT4 Ruins of the Wild


----------



## Thanee

DT5 Lost Caverns of the Underdark


----------



## Thanee

DT6 Dire Tombs


----------



## Thanee

DT7 Fane of the Forgotten Gods


----------



## HRG

Very helpful. I had no idea which of these to start buying. Thanks!


----------



## SlyFlourish

*Dire Tombs*

Dire Tombs is my favorite set. I has a lot of big rooms, corridors, and accessories for filling them out. The underdark is probably my least favorite. It's almost all small pieces that are hard to manage.

Big rooms are a lot better than tons of small pieces.

Of course, I've gone over the deep end to Dwarven Forge so now I don't use them much.

I wasn't much of a fan of the Fane of the Lost Gods because it has two overland pieces when they should all be dungeon rooms.


----------



## zoroaster100

I use Dwarven Forge whenever I have time to set up stuff and don't have to travel.  But I still find the Dungeon Tiles very useful when I travel to run a game away from home, or when I need to set up an encounter area quickly.  I also like using the Ruins of the Wild set of Dungeon Tiles to create outdoor encounter areas.  I hope Wizards put out more outdoor tiles soon for more variety.


----------



## Thanee

Some more outdoor variety would be great. Like small lakes/ponds or actual rivers that are more than a few feet wide, bridges, stuff like that. Always useful. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## VirtualWizard

I have two copies of every set and really find them handy.  Of the 7 sets, I've used #1, 3, 6 the most.  However, I would like to see more outdoor tiles with rivers, mountains, hills and forest/jungle terrain.  Also, I like to see some good outer wall castle pieces.


----------



## webrunner

I have some tiles, but I must confess I dont really use them- when building my own maps it feels.. wrong, kinda, to have to build based on what tiles I have.  It seems limiting.  How do people get around that?  Are they primarily good for pre-made adventures, or is there a trick to making adventures using tiles instead of on a battlemat/1inch graph paper?


----------



## zoroaster100

The tiles come in enough shapes and sizes you can build a dungeon with most any size rooms and connecting corridors if you buy multiples of each set of tiles.  For the most special encounter areas such as giant caverns with lava rivers, etc. you would need to use something else, such as drawing the area on a mat or creating your own tiles to supplement.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench

How can you get them to stay down on the table is my problem! All card tiles have the problem that they move around too much.

one day I'll get rich and get a magnetic, gridded, whitebaord, and lots of mini super magnets (niobium?) to stick 'em down with....


----------



## The Little Raven

Silverblade The Ench said:


> How can you get them to stay down on the table is my problem! All card tiles have the problem that they move around too much.




Try finding some poster tack. It's an adhesive that is reusable and will not damage any of your tiles.

There's also a small company that makes adhesive felt mats call Tac-On, which I am going to be looking at in the near future.


----------



## megamania

I have discovered one draw back on these that seems minor but is a problem.  For a game at the local game store I bought large pieces of foam board and using fun tack (very sticky puddy) I set up several maps in advance.  Two months later I needed the tiles and went to remove them-

The fun tack will TEAR the pieces.  So be careful.

Otherwise I love the tiles.

Thankyou for the scanned images.   I hope to put these into a file along with how many of each set I have to create dungeons easier on the go.   Combined I have over 20 sets.  It is becoming a bit daunting to assemble.


----------



## CastTiltowait

> How can you get them to stay down on the table is my problem! All card tiles have the problem that they move around too much.




An alternative for sticking things down:  Post-It Glue sticks.  I do a lot of stuff with cardstock terrain (think really heavy paper folded to make 3D buildings, etc.).  They've got little props, things like chairs, tables, bookshelves, etc. that are easily knocked aside when people are moving their figs.  I rub this stuff on the bottom, however, and they hold up to any casual bumping.  I can still pick them up easily, no muss, no fuss.



> I have some tiles, but I must confess I dont really use them- when building my own maps it feels.. wrong, kinda, to have to build based on what tiles I have. It seems limiting. How do people get around that? Are they primarily good for pre-made adventures, or is there a trick to making adventures using tiles instead of on a battlemat/1inch graph paper?




I've posted about this company elsewhere, but I'll repeat the gist for those who are interested.  The cardstock terrain I use comes from a company called WorldWork Games that sells folders of .pdf files so you can print out as little or as much of the terrain you want, and it's modular so you can build your encounter as you like.  Most of their stuff is designed for doing 3D buildings, etc, but they've got one set called DungeonLinx 2.5D that's for doing up dungeons with tiles (and the occasional simple 3D prop like doors and a dragon).  If you want an 800' corridor, go ahead, print out that much, once you've spent the $17 for the files, the only real cost is ink from your printer (or your work printer), paper, and if you want to, glue to stick it to some hard backing like foamcore/matboard/cereal box cardboard.  

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












[/sblock]


Most of their sets, however, have ground tiles, and for those of you looking for good outdoor stuff, they've a set called ExteriorWorks:  Hinterland that has a bunch of grass, road, and river "tiles"   Even if you don't do any of the 3D stuff (hills, cliffs, bushes, and trees you can put figs in!), you could easily cover a 30x40 outdoor scene with high resolution (300 dpi) good looking terrain.  The time investment is only cutting off the margin from the paper and the drying time for whatever you use to glue the stuff down to any backing. 


[sblock]












[/sblock]

They've a ton of stuff suiting all sorts of genres (if you go to their site, make sure you check out their horror stuff, most of it is readily useable for fantasy games).  If you choose to do the 3D stuff, it can take some time investment to build up your "stock" of pieces (luckily for me, not a lot of talent if you can cut a straight line with a ruler and x-acto knife), but they can be reused for all sorts of encounters.  I've been re-using a bunch of the same buildings for my RHoD game, just rearranging them, sometimes making them 1 story small buidings, other times making them into multi-story, multi-room mansions or town halls.


----------



## hexgrid

webrunner said:


> I have some tiles, but I must confess I dont really use them- when building my own maps it feels.. wrong, kinda, to have to build based on what tiles I have.  It seems limiting.  How do people get around that?  Are they primarily good for pre-made adventures, or is there a trick to making adventures using tiles instead of on a battlemat/1inch graph paper?




You've got to be willing to let the tile selection influence the maps you design to get the fullest use out of them. In this sense, they're slightly _less_ useably for pre-made adventures, unless the adventure has been designed with Dungeon Tiles in mind.


----------



## Kesh

megamania said:


> I have discovered one draw back on these that seems minor but is a problem.  For a game at the local game store I bought large pieces of foam board and using fun tack (very sticky puddy) I set up several maps in advance.  Two months later I needed the tiles and went to remove them-
> 
> The fun tack will TEAR the pieces.  So be careful.




Well, yes, if you leave the tack on for that long, it can damage them badly. The key is that if you only leave it on for a couple hours at most, it should come off fine.


----------



## AstroCat

I've posted about terrain usage several times. I use WOTC DTs, printed .pdf tiles, Flipmats w/dry erase, scanned and printed module maps and Dundjinni printed maps all as time and need allows. Right now I am using WOTC DTs and .pdfs printed tiles the most.

I made some 26x40 foamcore play boards (4 of them). 26" so that you have 11" on each side for paper and books on a 48" wide table. I can put 2 long ways or 3 wide ways on a 4x8 table plus GM area. I covered the foamcore with the rubber like covering you use for carpets on a hardwood floor. You can get it a Home Depot in big sheets. I just cut it and wraped it arount the foamcore and taped in down on the backside.

This makes for a non-slide surface for your tiles. I make setups on the 4 boards before the sesions and bring them out as needed. I use black construction paper for Fog of War. You set up on the go as well.

One big problem was tiles sliding on tiles for the extras, like doors and such. I hated this. So, I experimented and the best stuff I found is poster puddy. You can get it at Target. A super small amount sticks the pieces down and I've left it on for 3-4 days at a time and no residue or tearing. Works great and is reuable.

That's how I've been doing it lately. I have a ton of WoTC tiles, 2-5 of each set. I have found that my players have really been enjoying them so I keep using them in combo with the printed tiles which are more versitale but more work at the start with the printing and cutting. I just use printer cardstock for them and cut them out.

For organizing the WoTC tiles, I organize them by similiar sets in big zip lock bags. In each main bag I seperate them out by size for the most part in to smaller bags, combining them in to what seems logical groupings to me. This way I can get them quickly and the sets that work together are already together. I've found this way to be the quickest for set up and putting them away.


----------



## Gailbraithe

I have multiple sets of each.  I lay down a large piece of black felt as a tablecloth, and the tiles don't slide around significantly.

I'm not so fond of the pieces with a lot of details, as they rarely have exactly what I want, but I combine the plainer pieces with miniature furniture pieces from various sets and can usually do up just about any adventure I run, which is mostly Dungeon Crawl Classics.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench

Hm, think my magnetic whiteboard idea is far superior to tac 

alas, the gridded magnetic boards are expensive ($150+ dollars), but the plain ones are much cheaper.

Neodymium magnets (not niobium, doh, I'm going senile in me old age ) are tiny, very powerful and cheap, just checked, like £6 for 50 x 6mm diameter x 0.5 thick size magnets. nice size to hold down tiles or minis and bloody strong.


----------



## The_Fan

zoroaster100 said:


> I use Dwarven Forge whenever I have time to set up stuff and don't have to travel.  But I still find the Dungeon Tiles very useful when I travel to run a game away from home, or when I need to set up an encounter area quickly.  I also like using the Ruins of the Wild set of Dungeon Tiles to create outdoor encounter areas.  I hope Wizards put out more outdoor tiles soon for more variety.



You buy Dwarven Forge? You must either be very rich or very poor.


----------



## Thanee

Used them for the first time, yesterday. They worked really well to build pretty much the whole opening section (encounter areas 1 and 2 together) for the Keep on the Shadowfell (including most "furniture"). 

I will probably get at least a 2nd set of #7, though, as it has the most useful accessory pieces, which you could certainly need more from.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jhaelen

Thanee said:


> Some more outdoor variety would be great. Like small lakes/ponds or actual rivers that are more than a few feet wide, bridges, stuff like that.



First, thanks for posting these screenies. I've been looking for something like this for ages! I don't really understand how WotC expects me to buy these sets without knowing what's in them...

Still, despite that I _have_ bought two sets: DT4 and DT5.
DT4 is excellent and I think, I've used it in every session since I got it. Since most of the action in my games happens in the outdoors, I could use a lot more of these: Rivers and Bridges, swampy terrain, snow & ice, mountaineous areas, city terrain, etc.

DT5 was a major disappointment. I've been fiddling with the pieces for hours (before using them in a game) and came to the conclusion that I'll probably never use them. Too many small pieces and simply not enough ways to combine them correctly. The black borders kill every utility they might have had.
Maybe, I'll design a dungeon at some time in the future using these things, so I'll at least get to use them in the game _once_.

I don't see much advantage in actual _dungeon_ tiles, to be honest. A dry-erase battlemat is much more useful for that.


----------



## Jeff Wilder

In case it's helpful:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20061121t

It hasn't been updated in a long time.  The programmer -- working from my idea, after we'd discussed it at a local con -- used to maintain it separately, with more updates, but I don't know the current location.


----------



## blargney the second

Awesome idea, Thanee! *applause*
-blarg


----------



## Soel

Thank you, Thanee! I have been wondering what these looked like, and if they would be useful in my games.


----------



## AstroCat

Jhaelen said:


> First, thanks for posting these screenies. I've been looking for something like this for ages! I don't really understand how WotC expects me to buy these sets without knowing what's in them...
> 
> Still, despite that I _have_ bought two sets: DT4 and DT5.
> DT4 is excellent and I think, I've used it in every session since I got it. Since most of the action in my games happens in the outdoors, I could use a lot more of these: Rivers and Bridges, swampy terrain, snow & ice, mountaineous areas, city terrain, etc.
> 
> DT5 was a major disappointment. I've been fiddling with the pieces for hours (before using them in a game) and came to the conclusion that I'll probably never use them. Too many small pieces and simply not enough ways to combine them correctly. The black borders kill every utility they might have had.
> Maybe, I'll design a dungeon at some time in the future using these things, so I'll at least get to use them in the game _once_.
> 
> I don't see much advantage in actual _dungeon_ tiles, to be honest. A dry-erase battlemat is much more useful for that.




I agree the Cavern Set is hard to use as a full layout. I've found the Skeleton Key .pdf caverns are more versatile. Although I've used a combo of the two a few times that has worked ok. I've even used a combo of Flipmats and DTs before that worked ok.

The Flipmat will always be more versatile but the DTs look a lot cooler and my players like them for sure. I've found that I can do a lot with them for "dungeons" but "caverns" are always the challenge. Sometimes for tricky cavern setups the Flipmat ultimately is the best way.


----------



## Lord_Zephyr

I'm a new DM, and I just bought the Lost Caverns of the Underdark and Dire Tombs, along with a starter set of miniatures.  I really want to use these for my upcoming campaign, as I feel that they would help tremendously for 4th Edition.  I plan to buy more dungeon tiles as well as some flip mats and markers.

Those who are experienced with using dungeon tiles- how do _you_ use them?  Do you map out the entire dungeon using tiles ahead of time and cover it with paper for a "fog of war" effect or do you only lay down tiles for encounters?  To me it feels that I would get a lot further with less investment by just laying them down for encounters and removing them for exploration.  The players could draw a map for themselves if they wish, or I might provide a full or partial map on a handout in some circumstances.

To the OP: thanks for the pictures.  Now I know what to get first!


----------



## Ulrick

I really really like Dungeon Tiles. 

My only word of advice is to have the tiles picked out before game play.  Rummaging through a box of tiles takes time--so don't do it during a game. But they do add something to the game experience, more than a battlemat (though I've used them in conjunction with a battlemat to "fill out" oddly shaped rooms). 

Indeed, they do work best when you have multiple sets, but at $9.95 per pack, they are deal, and I use them often.  I do, however, hope they comeout with more wilderness areas, though.

Edit--to answer Lord Zephyr's question: If it's a small dungeon (say six or less rooms/encounters), I lay them down as I go using the "fog of war" method described).  But then again, I have several sets. 

For large dungeons I use them simply for encounter areas. Small rooms and corridors are ignored.  I have, however, taken to the 4e large encounter set-up by having small rooms and niches off the main encounter area.


----------



## blargney the second

Lord_Zephyr said:


> Those who are experienced with using dungeon tiles- how do _you_ use them?




They're grist for the random encounter mill.

Lately when I need a random encounter, I reach into a box of tiles and grab whatever comes out.  I've got the outdoorsy ones separated out, but other than that it's open season.  Then I do the same with a box of minis.  Toss the PCs in, and away you go.
-blarg


----------



## OchreJelly

This is great.  I actually spent a lot of time one day trying to find out _anything _about these on the Wotc site.  All I could find was the unhelpful product link, no galleries or anything like that...

This is going to sound like a rudimentary question, but how do these work?  Your screenshots show symmetrical blocks with a bunch of graphics that don't seem to go together.  Is this just how they appear out of the box?  Do you take it apart from perforated edges or something?


----------



## Vanuslux

OchreJelly said:


> This is great.  I actually spent a lot of time one day trying to find out _anything _about these on the Wotc site.  All I could find was the unhelpful product link, no galleries or anything like that...
> 
> This is going to sound like a rudimentary question, but how do these work?  Your screenshots show symmetrical blocks with a bunch of graphics that don't seem to go together.  Is this just how they appear out of the box?  Do you take it apart from perforated edges or something?




Yeah, I had the same problem...which is why I didn't buy my first Dungeon Tiles set until just last month when i was getting ready for my first 4e session.  

Anyway, to answer your question, yes...they're perforated punch out type things.


----------



## Holy Bovine

Silverblade The Ench said:


> How can you get them to stay down on the table is my problem! All card tiles have the problem that they move around too much.
> 
> one day I'll get rich and get a magnetic, gridded, whitebaord, and lots of mini super magnets (niobium?) to stick 'em down with....




I put mine on top of my battlemat.  They stay in place pretty good and only my clumsiest players move them around.


----------



## Thanee

OchreJelly said:


> This is great.  I actually spent a lot of time one day trying to find out _anything _about these on the Wotc site.  All I could find was the unhelpful product link, no galleries or anything like that...




Same, hence I thought it would be useful for others as well. 



> This is going to sound like a rudimentary question, but how do these work?  Your screenshots show symmetrical blocks with a bunch of graphics that don't seem to go together.  Is this just how they appear out of the box?  Do you take it apart from perforated edges or something?




If you look closely, you should be able to discern where they are perforated. They are really easy to punch out and you get pieces as large as a single sheet to just one square in size.

Some of those smaller pieces show furniture or other extras that can be put on top of the room pieces, i.e. if you build a small temple, you first lay out the ground floor and then add the altar, braziers, benches and stuff on top.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Ulrick said:


> My only word of advice is to have the tiles picked out before game play.  Rummaging through a box of tiles takes time--so don't do it during a game.




That's definitely a good idea. 

I only used the Tiles once so far and didn't preselect them before the game (which at that point I figured to have been a good idea ), so it was quite a bit of rummaging and shuffling to find suitable pieces.

Best put every encounter area in a zipper bag or something (if you have enough tiles to build them all), or just all the Tiles potentially needed. This will greatly reduce searching times during the game.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Soel

Anyone have any pics of Paizo's Gamemastery Maps? Gotta have a glimpse before I buy. 

Posted a request on the Paizo product comments, but haven't gotten a response.


----------



## Treebore

Soel said:


> Anyone have any pics of Paizo's Gamemastery Maps? Gotta have a glimpse before I buy.
> 
> Posted a request on the Paizo product comments, but haven't gotten a response.




They look good, but they are on thin cardstock, not the thick stuff WOTC uses, but they are pretty usable with the WOTC stuff. Generally I use the Paizo stuff for most of my main areas, and the WOTC tiles are usually used as the tunnels/halls and smaller areas in between. I rarely am able to use them together for the same area. Their "looks" certainly do not match up well.


----------



## Bayuer

What with the new Tiles set? Any pictures anyone?


----------



## Reaper Steve

^
Seconded!


----------



## Gargoyle

I love Dungeon Tiles.  It's the best value product from WotC.  I use them sometimes with published adventures...it doesn't usually matter much if the room in a dungeon is off by 10ft here or there, or if a strangely shaped room become a rectangle, I modify the description in the adventure to fit the tiles.  

But hey WotC, don't ya think it would be good to publish some adventures with the tiles in mind?  You could put codes on the tiles in future sets and tell us what codes to use...

Anyway, they're great, heavy cardstock, generic enough to fit most encounters, and perfect for traveling and random encounters.  Thanks for the pics Thanee, it will help me plan which ones to use.


----------



## Thanee

Gargoyle said:


> But hey WotC, don't ya think it would be good to publish some adventures with the tiles in mind?  You could put codes on the tiles in future sets and tell us what codes to use...




That's something I don't quite understand either... with the focus on miniatures and the inclusion of DT into the core system, basically, the integration into published adventures could really be much better.

As for DU1... when I get it, I'll make photos again, if there aren't any in here already by then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Reaper Steve

Gargoyle said:


> But hey WotC, don't ya think it would be good to publish some adventures with the tiles in mind? You could put codes on the tiles in future sets and tell us what codes to use...




The 4E RPGA adventure 'Death in the Skyfire Wastes' has 3 maps, all of which can be built from one set of 'Dire Tombs.'

The revised RPGA version of 'Escape from Sembia' has four maps that can all be built from Dungeon Tiles, but they require pieces from two sets: 'Ruins of the Wild' and DT1.

I haven't tried, but it looks like Kobold/Scalegloom Hall can be built with pieces from DT1.

Since DT1 is OOP, I hope 'Halls of the Giant Kings' replicates most of the basic pieces.... (to help the new folks... I have 2 sets of each, not including 'Giant Kings'.... yet.)


----------



## D'karr

Reaper Steve said:


> The 4E RPGA adventure 'Death in the Skyfire Wastes' has 3 maps, all of which can be built from one set of 'Dire Tombs.'
> 
> The revised RPGA version of 'Escape from Sembia' has four maps that can all be built from Dungeon Tiles, but they require pieces from two sets: 'Ruins of the Wild' and DT1.
> 
> I haven't tried, but it looks like Kobold/Scalegloom Hall can be built with pieces from DT1.
> 
> Since DT1 is OOP, I hope 'Halls of the Giant Kings' replicates most of the basic pieces.... (to help the new folks... I have 2 sets of each, not including 'Giant Kings'.... yet.)




The Living Forgotten Realms Writer's Guidelines encourage the authors to map the dungeons using Dungeon Tiles.  The idea is that after the Virtual Game Table is released, converting the tile maps to the VGT will be rather easy.

So yes, expect most of the RPGA adventures to have Dungeon Tile maps.

I hear a lot of people saying "more" Dungeon Tile Maps in adventures.  Then on other boards you hear the cries from the other side.  Just proves that no matter what WotC does there will be people complaining that they want something, just not what WotC is doing.


----------



## Bayuer

So what with the photo Thanee?


----------



## Thanee

[SBLOCK]Well, first I need to get the Tiles, right? 

Nice Tile set. Pretty generic and still lots of useful extra stuff.
_Note:_ They marked difficult terrain on the Tiles now, as they did on the poster maps in the adventure modules.

Bye
Thanee[/SBLOCK]

DU1 Halls of the Giant Kings


----------



## Reaper Steve

Thanks! Guess I need to order some...


----------



## Imaro

I grabbed a pack of these yesterday, and have to agree it's a really good set for those starting off, as well as those who have a collection already...Now WotC just make another wilderness oriented one and I'll be a pretty happy camper.


----------



## teitan

For dungeon pieces I prefer to use my Hirst arts pieces for the main event or really key elements but I do use the Dungeon tiles for the rest of the adventure, mixed with some supplemental pieces I made with Hirst arts. These things are awesome, IF you have the time to make them. The initial cost is similar to Dwarven Forge but the long term it turns out to be a hell of a lot cheaper. Thebest way to learn to use them is to pick out a basic project from the website like the Basic Gothic Dungeon or Basic Fieldstone Dungeon. It teaches you how the pieces work together and is a relatively low entry cost and you get some really nice pieces. When you've got that done and have experimented a bit, you can expand your molds one or two at a time and really make your dungeons shine. For outdoor terrain I am making a modular board similar to the Warhammer boards you see but cut into 5x5 squares. Still working out the details on that one.

J


----------



## Jhaelen

Thanks for posting the images! These don't look bad, but I've already got something similar from another publisher, so I'll skip that set.

I can only echo the request for more wilderness tiles. I'm also looking forward to the city tiles that are on the list of future products. Unless they totally botch them, they'll be very useful for my campaigns.


----------



## Vanuslux

Thanee said:


> Well, first I need to get the Tiles, right?
> 
> Nice Tile set. Pretty generic and still lots of useful extra stuff.
> _Note:_ They marked difficult terrain on the Tiles now, as they did on the poster maps in the adventure modules.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanks for the pics...I bought this yesterday and haven't even opened it yet.  Now I think I'll wait until I actually need them so that I don't have to worry about keeping track of the little bits.


----------



## firesnakearies

Jeff Wilder said:


> In case it's helpful:
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20061121t
> 
> It hasn't been updated in a long time. The programmer -- working from my idea, after we'd discussed it at a local con -- used to maintain it separately, with more updates, but I don't know the current location.





Dungeon Tiles Mapper, updated, downloadable, and with a ton of tilesets to use, is here:

http://www.jailoco.net/jai.hordelings/dungeontilesmapper.htm


----------



## Mark

Added to the DMing Advice thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh wow, this certainly helps a lot. Many thanks for the pics Thanee.

I'm officially pushed over the dege towards wanting to get these now.


----------



## Tgt

Very nice 
too bad DT1 seems to be hard to find nowadays


----------



## Coyotebd

Actually, what I'd really like is for Wizards to create an accessory set with mostly 1x2 and 1x1 tiles of chests, tables and other dungeon dressings.

Also, I don't want Wizards to make maps that are pure Dungeon Tiles, that would be boring. I just wish they would end their love affair with 6x6 rooms! They take 1 4x4, 2 2x4 and 1 2x2 tiles to make. Very annoying.


----------



## Thanee

Coyotebd said:


> Actually, what I'd really like is for Wizards to create an accessory set with mostly 1x2 and 1x1 tiles of chests, tables and other dungeon dressings.




That would be awesome. There are way too few accessories right now. Especially when you need multiples.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## avin

I'm gonna take DU2, city dules it's a must have. Next it's gonna be caves again, it's vad, I was hoping for a good forest tile set...


----------



## Klaus

Thanee said:


> That would be awesome. There are way too few accessories right now. Especially when you need multiples.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Fiery Dragon's 4e BattleBox will have 3 pages of dungeon dressings. I should know, I made them. High-quality cardstock, die-cut, full color.


----------



## Thanee

Nice, gonna have to watch out for those.

Two questions...

Is the cardstock heavy (maybe not as heavy as DT, but at least not so thin that you can easily bend/fold it)?

Is the background color dark (to better fit with the DT tiles)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Klaus

Thanee said:


> Nice, gonna have to watch out for those.
> 
> Two questions...
> 
> Is the cardstock heavy (maybe not as heavy as DT, but at least not so thin that you can easily bend/fold it)?
> 
> Is the background color dark (to better fit with the DT tiles)?
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



1) Heavy. Not as heavy, but heavy.

2) You won't be able to tell the difference. I mean it, the artwork on Dungeon Tiles has nothing on the BattleBox.

I should also say, the 4e Counter Collection that will come out in print soon also has some bonus Battle Tiles.

The Dungeon Dressings range from 1x1 squares of columns, rubble, doors, tapestries and other staples, to 2x2 squares with beds, large tables, prison cells, double doors, water, to 3x3 squares of complete inn rooms (with corridor) and stables (again, with corridor). The last two have wooden floors, but the rest have stone floor.


----------



## Thanee

Sounds great. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

DU2 Streets of Shadow


----------



## Thanee

Starter Set


----------



## Korgoth

Thank you for posting these.


----------



## Emryys

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Treebore

Klaus said:


> 1) Heavy. Not as heavy, but heavy.
> 
> 2) You won't be able to tell the difference. I mean it, the artwork on Dungeon Tiles has nothing on the BattleBox.
> 
> I should also say, the 4e Counter Collection that will come out in print soon also has some bonus Battle Tiles.
> 
> The Dungeon Dressings range from 1x1 squares of columns, rubble, doors, tapestries and other staples, to 2x2 squares with beds, large tables, prison cells, double doors, water, to 3x3 squares of complete inn rooms (with corridor) and stables (again, with corridor). The last two have wooden floors, but the rest have stone floor.




Sounds awesome! Did FD every make that final digital counter set for 3E?
Does their website have an e-mail I can sign up for to keep notified with? Do they actually use it? I say that because I could swear I signed up for something like that when the last 3E digital counter set was being announced.


----------



## Mark

Klaus said:


> 1) Heavy. Not as heavy, but heavy.
> 
> 2) You won't be able to tell the difference. I mean it, the artwork on Dungeon Tiles has nothing on the BattleBox.
> 
> I should also say, the 4e Counter Collection that will come out in print soon also has some bonus Battle Tiles.
> 
> The Dungeon Dressings range from 1x1 squares of columns, rubble, doors, tapestries and other staples, to 2x2 squares with beds, large tables, prison cells, double doors, water, to 3x3 squares of complete inn rooms (with corridor) and stables (again, with corridor). The last two have wooden floors, but the rest have stone floor.








Treebore said:


> Sounds awesome! Did FD every make that final digital counter set for 3E?
> Does their website have an e-mail I can sign up for to keep notified with? Do they actually use it? I say that because I could swear I signed up for something like that when the last 3E digital counter set was being announced.





Good questions.  I like minis for a lot of things but also utilize counters fairly extensively.  Certainly, DTs are also vary useful as would be Dungeon Dressings.


----------



## Klaus

Mark said:


> Good questions.  I like minis for a lot of things but also utilize counters fairly extensively.  Certainly, DTs are also vary useful as would be Dungeon Dressings.



I'm currently cataloguing all the counters from the 3e era that haven't been included in the latest CCDigital. We're hoping to God it still fits in a CD (700+Mb!!!).

The BattleBox and CC4e:Heroic 1 are printed, only the boxes they come in are in production (yes, boxes, as in boxed sets of yore).


----------



## Treebore

Klaus said:


> I'm currently cataloguing all the counters from the 3e era that haven't been included in the latest CCDigital. We're hoping to God it still fits in a CD (700+Mb!!!).
> 
> The BattleBox and CC4e:Heroic 1 are printed, only the boxes they come in are in production (yes, boxes, as in boxed sets of yore).





Even so sell it at RPGNow as two files and I'll worry about burning them to CD's.


----------



## Thanee

Klaus said:


> The BattleBox and CC4e:Heroic 1 are printed, only the boxes they come in are in production (yes, boxes, as in boxed sets of yore).




Nice, looking forward to see them. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Alane

Does anyone have pictures of the newly-released dungeon tile set: DU3 "Caves of Carnage"?

- Alane -


----------



## rillithis

I had finally gotten around to putting my tiles back in order for the Dungeon Delve and your photoes saved me.


Thank you; thank you; thank you!!!


----------



## Toxic_Rat

*Dungeon Tile Mapper Utility*

For those of you so interested, there is a browser based utility available for making maps with the tile sets.  You can check it out at Yahoo! Groups - Join or create groups, clubs, forums & communities and search for the Dungeon_Tiles group.  

The mapper includes access to all of the tile sets, but the resolution is not adequate for printing at full size.


----------



## Thanee

Alane said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the newly-released dungeon tile set: DU3 "Caves of Carnage"?




By the end of the week (most likely), sorry that it takes so long this time. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jhaelen

Thanee said:


> By the end of the week (most likely), sorry that it takes so long this time.



In the meantime I can offer some comments on the set:
First: I really like the set.

In a way it might provide a much needed fix for the previous Underdark set. The pieces are generally bigger and more open, making them easier to use (I was immediately able to put some of them into use in my last session).

Similar to the previous City/Sewer set, the front/backside have a slightly different theme, generally one side has more river terrain (which is great because my current adventure is set in Underdark caverns inhabited by Kuo-Toa and Aboleth), there's also covered/open pits and several undamaged/broken bridges.

I also liked the idea of some tiles that provide 'bridges' into other sets, e.g. there's two that open into the wilderness and two which turn into sewers.

If I didn't already have two Underdark sets I might have picked up a second set of the Caverns. As it is one will probably be sufficient.


----------



## Thanee

DU3 Caves of Carnage


----------



## Piratecat

Very handy. Thanks!


----------



## Ruined

Thanks, Thanee!  These are very useful posts, so don't worry if it takes some time to get around to it. It's worth the wait.


----------



## Mark

Thanee said:


> Alright, finally, here they (DU3 "Caves of Carnage") are...





Not bad.  Caverns tend to be extensive.  Might need to supplement these with some third party, Fat Dragon Caverns, stuff.


----------



## Mark

DM reward shipping 8/09 - DM 5 sessions by June 30. Ship tile... on Twitpic


----------



## N0Man

I really like a lot of these Dungeon Tile sets, but it seems like too many of the ones i want are now out of print, and don't seem to be reprinting.

The relatively recent Dungeon Delves book references Halls of the Giant Kings several times, and it seems that one is out of print now... A few weeks ago when I was looking for it, people were selling it new for $40 to $50!!!

I'm going to be honest.  At that price, I'll pirate the books and make them myself.  I WANT to buy the product from Wizards, but I'm not paying outrageous prices from scalpers as if it were a collectible...

Wow... just wow, I just looked up the price for the first Dungeon Tiles set... $99.99...

Ridiculous


----------



## Mark

Here's the two sides of the tile included with the Free RPG Day Khyber's Harvest 4E adventure by Keith Baker for 2nd-level characters.


----------



## Thanee

DU4 Arcane Towers


----------



## Thanee

Free RPG Day 2009 - Khyber's Harvest


----------



## hvg3akaek

Thanks Thanee - with the Khyber's Harvest ones, are they double-sided, or is that both sides? (ie, does the cave on the left come apart?)

...still annoyed that the tower one doesn't have any small open doors...


----------



## Maxboy

Do we know the names of any of the sets after DU4? or release schedule

DU5—Sinister Woods  october 2009 . nice another outdoors set i hope


----------



## Glyfair

hvg3akaek said:


> Thanks Thanee - with the Khyber's Harvest ones, are they double-sided, or is that both sides? (ie, does the cave on the left come apart?)
> 
> ...still annoyed that the tower one doesn't have any small open doors...



One solid tile.  Thanee is showing both sides.


----------



## hvg3akaek

Ah, ok, thanks   The second tile looked like a set of smaller tiles bunched together - which, i guess it still does, but is now not quite as useful


----------



## Mark

Thanee said:


> Free RPG Day 2009 - Khyber's Harvest




I didn't know you'd be able to get one yourself.


----------



## Thanee

*DU5 Sinister Woods*

And here it is...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Mark said:


> I didn't know you'd be able to get one yourself.




I did, but still much appreciated (even though this post comes a bit late now, didn't see it earlier). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## stuffedskullcat

Wow! Thanks Thanee!
This is so helpful, I foolishly lost the sleeves the tiles came in and recently couldn't come up with which sets I had.
Thanks again.


----------



## Thanee

You're welcome. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jools

Could somebody make a thread (or add here) pics of the poster maps from the official adventures?


----------



## Almacov

Jools said:


> Could somebody make a thread (or add here) pics of the poster maps from the official adventures?




That would be awesome. My module purchasing decisions basically hinge on what maps are included, as I never actually run published adventures.


----------



## Thanee

If you only want to use the maps (not the adventure), then you can safely stay away from them. The maps are pretty specific (and there aren't a whole lot of them, usually just one double sided poster).

The only one that might be somewhat useful is Keep on the Shadowfell, which you can download for free on the WotC website to check the maps out.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jhaelen

Thanee said:


> The only one that might be somewhat useful is Keep on the Shadowfell, which you can download for free on the WotC website to check the maps out.



Imho, P1 - The King of the Trollhaunt Warrens has the most versatile poster map: It shows a town wall.

The most versatile poster maps in H1 - KotS are reprints from the Fantastic Locations series. So, the module's only useful if you don't already have those.


----------



## Undermountain

hexgrid said:


> You've got to be willing to let the tile selection influence the maps you design to get the fullest use out of them. In this sense, they're slightly _less_ useably for pre-made adventures, unless the adventure has been designed with Dungeon Tiles in mind.




Take a look at DTiles. This is exactly why I created it: you can create your own tile set to fit your dungeon instead of having to fit your dungeon to your tiles.


----------



## DEFCON 1

Love the thread, Thanee, thank you.  Helped me decided to pick up Fane of the Forgotten Gods, and that tile set has been terrific for me.

BTW - just as an fyi... in your sblock of "All DT1-7 Pictures" (not the individual links) you have the incorrect photo for Dire Tombs b tile set.  A Lost Caverns photo appears by mistake.  Wanted to let you know in case you wanted to fix the picture.


----------



## Thanee

Undermountain said:


> Take a look at DTiles. This is exactly why I created it: you can create your own tile set to fit your dungeon instead of having to fit your dungeon to your tiles.




I have been looking at your site this morning "by coincidence" (saw it on DriveThruRPG), BTW. Looks interesting. 

You should put some screenshots on the site, though (unless I missed them somehow)... the demo is nice, but screenshots are more accessible.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

DEFCON 1 said:


> Love the thread, Thanee, thank you.  Helped me decided to pick up Fane of the Forgotten Gods, and that tile set has been terrific for me.
> 
> BTW - just as an fyi... in your sblock of "All DT1-7 Pictures" (not the individual links) you have the incorrect photo for Dire Tombs b tile set.  A Lost Caverns photo appears by mistake.  Wanted to let you know in case you wanted to fix the picture.




Yay for copy&paste!  Corrected. Thanks! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Undermountain

Thanee said:


> I have been looking at your site this morning "by coincidence" (saw it on DriveThruRPG), BTW. Looks interesting.
> 
> You should put some screenshots on the site, though (unless I missed them somehow)... the demo is nice, but screenshots are more accessible.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanks for checking it out, Thanee! Screenshots - yes - great suggestion. I'll get some up tonight.


----------



## Thanee

*DU6 - Harrowing Halls*

And some more crappy (but hopefully still useful) photos (the last two on the bottom row are the 3D Tiles)... will also make another when I have put the 3D Tiles together soon.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## blargney the second

I just picked up Hallowed Halls tonight.  I was pleasantly surprised by the 3D stuff.
-blarg


----------



## Primal

blargney the second said:


> I just picked up Hallowed Halls tonight.  I was pleasantly surprised by the 3D stuff.
> -blarg




It's pretty handy to have *some* 3D tiles (stairs, mainly), but I don't think I want more 3D stuff than what was in this pack. 

I have to say that despite being a huge Paizo fan, WoTC does produce better and more "versatile" tiles. While Paizo's map packs are good for GMs who don't use complex building/dungeon maps with large rooms or who don't care about a lot of variety in outdoor areas (yes, this is a blatant generalization but we have tried Paizo's maps and they don't work for us, because you just end up using the same rooms/outdoor areas again and again).  WoTC tiles, on the other hand, allow me to customize my dungeons or forest areas, and there are a *LOT* of nice, smaller, beautiful tiles that I can use to add details (summoning circles, sarcophaguses, braziers, statues, etc.). In addition, I think WoTC understands better which sort of mini maps DMs/GMs need (e.g. they have another city tile set coming up this year). 

I swore I wouldn't buy a single 4th Edition product, ever -- and now I own 8 sets of WoTC dungeon tiles (mainly because of this thread -- thanks, Thanee, for posting those pics!).


----------



## Jhaelen

Thanks for posting the photos. I think, I'll get one for the 2d tiles. Those look quite useful. 

I'm not sure I want to get into 3d stuff, yet. Not very portable, imho. If we played at my house it would be fine, but since I don't have enough room...


----------



## fanboy2000

If it helps any, I don't consider Dungeon Tiles 4e products.


----------



## Thanee

Primal said:


> I swore I wouldn't buy a single 4th Edition product, ever -- and now I own 8 sets of WoTC dungeon tiles (mainly because of this thread -- thanks, Thanee, for posting those pics!).




  



fanboy2000 said:


> If it helps any, I don't consider Dungeon Tiles 4e products.






Yeah, I guess you _could_ use them for other games, too...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Holy Bovine

Thanee said:


> Yeah, I guess you _could_ use them for other games, too...
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Unpossible!  Only 4E can have Dungeon Tiles and only Dungeon Tiles can have 4E.  To suggest otherwise is to promote adultery!!!!!!111!ELEVEN!@~


/yes I am kidding
//go vote in the Dungeon Tile poll thread!
///slashies are fun too
////Ok now they're old


----------



## Primal

fanboy2000 said:


> If it helps any, I don't consider Dungeon Tiles 4e products.




They do have the logo on them, but you're correct -- dungeon tiles are not actual 4E products. I still have hope, don't I? Although I must admit that the Robot Chicken videos have got me mildly interested in trying out 4E as a player in the future (I only know a single 4E DM around here, and I don't think he's accepting new players at the moment).


----------



## Thanee

Got my 3D Tiles (from one set) assembled now (picture will be added above).

One problem I found is, that there is one piece missing to use all of them.

See the attached photo.

"A" and "1" combine to a small round table or basin.
"B" and "2" combine to a small square table or single 5-ft.-square 2.5-ft.-elevated tile.
"C" and "3" *would* combine to a larger table or two 5-ft.-square 2.5-ft.-elevated tile, *if* there was another one of the top piece of "2".

I hope that, at least, one of the next 3D Tile sets will have the extra piece missing here.

Since there are (in "1", "2" and "3" together) three bottom and two top pieces to create the stands for those tiles, extra sets of Harrowing Halls do not help.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ehmichel

*Desert of Athas DU7 tile set*

Anyone have shots of the new dungeon tile set, Desert of Athas?  -E-


----------



## blargney the second

SyntaxBlitz did a review with photos a couple weeks back.


----------



## _NewbieDM_

I put together a video of the Desert of Athas tiles...

Desert of Athas Dungeon Tiles « www. Newbie DM .com


----------



## Thanee

Thanks for sharing your pictures, guys! 

I will likely get mine next week. This week I won't make it to the FLGS. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

*DU7 Desert of Athas*

For completeness sake...


----------



## jaccky

very nice thanks to share


----------



## GAAAHHH

How about the Star Wars tiles?  That's the one set I don't have, and I wanted to see if it was good before tracking it down.


----------



## The Little Raven

GAAAHHH said:


> How about the Star Wars tiles?  That's the one set I don't have, and I wanted to see if it was good before tracking it down.




It's pretty basic. A series of metal floors, gratings, control panels, and the like. Good for doing a futuristic building, spaceship, or station. And you could always mix it with the other tile sets in order to do planetary stuff.

I've been using them to build my Final Fantasy I conversion of the "Sky Castle."


----------



## Dice4Hire

GAAAHHH said:


> How about the Star Wars tiles?  That's the one set I don't have, and I wanted to see if it was good before tracking it down.




Thanks for telling me those existed. I have ordered some from Amazon and will post pictures when I get them.


----------



## Thanee

I have seen them (they are called Galaxy Tiles, I think) in store a few times, but since there is only that one set, AFAIK, I could resist the temptation to see what they look like, because a single set seems hardly that useful to me.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dice4Hire

*Star Wars Galaxy Tiles*

I finally got around to uploading the pictures.


----------



## thalmin

Here are some pics of the *Dungeon Tiles Master Set: The Dungeon*. At the top of the second picture are the box and lid, which are also tiles 1 and 2 inches high.

EDIT: Well, they are in this thread.


----------



## Thanee

And for completeness sake, *Dungeon Tiles Master Set - The City* is found here. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

*Dungeon Tiles Master Set - The Wilderness* is found here.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Klaus

I've been compiling all the Tiles I have, including the adventures battlemaps, and as usual this thread is invaluable!

Thanks, Thanee!


----------



## Thanee

*DN1 - Caverns of Icewind Dale*

Not sure, these have been posted yet, but here they are. 

Bye
Thanee

P.S.



Klaus said:


> I've been compiling all the Tiles I have, including the adventures battlemaps, and as usual this thread is invaluable!




Good to hear!


----------



## Thanee

*DN2 - The Witchlight Fens*

And here's the next Dungeon Tiles offering... very nice set! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Toxic_Rat

With the tileset cut and prepared for pymapper as well.  Visit pymapper.com for the mapping software.


----------



## Alphastream

A friend pointed out this useful resource. Thanks!

I have been maintaining a set of zip files containing images of various poster tile sets (shot so you still need the product but as a useful reference). I've collected the images in this thread and added some for DN3 and DN4 and updated my blog entry. You can find the files here.


----------



## Fenixd84

*Dungeon Tiles : Cathedral of Chaos*

Here are my pictures of the cathedral of chaos dungeon tiles. enjoy !!

By the way, thank you for uploading all these tiles, it was a pleasure to have them !! I will now post the upcomming tiles I buy if noone else does it before me !


----------



## Jools

Thanks!


----------



## Fenixd84

*DN5 Urban Underdark - Dungeon Tiles*

Set out the 19th of June 2012.


----------



## Mark CMG

Here's a preview of an upcoming set -

Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game Official Home Page - Article (Dungeon Tiles)


----------



## Fenixd84

*DN6 Castle Grimstead - Dungeon Tiles*

Set out the 17th of September 2012.

(Upcoming set November 2012 : Ruins of War)


----------



## Alphastream

Far better than the ones I took! I've updated my gallery zip files.


----------



## Fenixd84

*thx*

These tiles are not very easy to shoot.. can't get it like I want it.. but anyway.. with these you can see what's inside.


----------



## Fenixd84

*DN7 Ruins of War - DUngeon Tiles*

Set out the 20th of November 2012


----------



## Dice4Hire

DAVIDolson said:


> DT4 Ruins of the Wild




reported


----------



## Toxic_Rat

Thanks for posting, somehow I totally missed this release.


----------



## plokr

I notice that DN3 Shadowghast Manor is missing. Here are scans of the tiles.


----------

